# New gecko with MBD?



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

I was given this boy today by someone looking to downsize on pets, and it looks to me like he may have some MBD going on or something else. My understanding is that in 2009 he along with about 20000 other exotic animals were seized from the terrible conditions of an importer/pet trader. More info on the event can be seen here; http://www.dallasnews.com/news/commu...eized-1379.ece

"Authorities took custody of as many as 20,000 animals from an exotic pet distributor Tuesday morning in a seizure that's being called the biggest of its kind in the country. Arlington Animal Services served a civil seizure warrant on U.S. Global Exotics, a multimillion-dollar business that acquires these creatures from around the world, then sells them for premium prices.'We're finding huge amounts of dead animals in with the living ones," said Jay Sabatucci of Arlington Animal Services. "We're finding turtles who are basically in a toxic soup of water and other dead turtles.'..."


I am pretty sure that is where his problems developed, as none of the animals were being properly cared for. But onward, he was rescued and re-homed once or a few times before reaching the person that gave him to me. They had him for at least a year I think, and while the diet was good (CGD & Dusted insects), the husbandry was not ideal and quite dirty when I picked it up. I just got home and settled him into a clean tank with tons of hides, water, and fresh repashy. His symptoms are wavy tail, uneven jaw, and raised lips on both sides. He's not as active as my other garg, but I'll watch tonight and see if he moves around normally. He weighs 40 grams. 

What I would like to know is, can anything be done for him now? Through looking up MBD in reptiles I have mostly just found stuff on prevention...


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't see any of the photos.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Let me post them again, one moment.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

It was also brought to my attention that the raised lips could be mouth rot, but I have not ever seen that in person, so if anyone has, please chime in.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

What does MBD stand for?

EDIT: Looked it up, Metabolic Bone Disease


----------

